# The most beautiful AA light



## erinO919 (Sep 15, 2006)

Received a beautiful Stainless Steel AA light from a good friend


----------



## Moonknight (Sep 15, 2006)

What a beauty! I love the 4th picture! Nice one!


----------



## ViReN (Sep 15, 2006)

must be over 1 pound in weight :sigh: notice the thick walls

beautiful though.. nevertheless


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like a REAL CLASSY light!!! :thumbsup:


WP


----------



## cy (Sep 15, 2006)

looks kinda like this one...


----------



## lrp (Sep 15, 2006)

That is a beautiful light! Where can you purchase one? Thanks!


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 15, 2006)

lrp said:


> That is a beautiful light! Where can you purchase one? Thanks!



PM sent


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 15, 2006)

cy said:


> looks kinda like this one...



It looks like the L1+ only because both are stainless steel, but the light up there looks EXACTLY like a Jetbeam, even with the GID-ready grooves!


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, it's like JETbeam. :naughty: 

We've got the patent


----------



## kevinm (Sep 15, 2006)

Simply beautiful! Yes, I bet it is heavy, but I'd also guess nearly indestructable. I prefer my lights in stainless. I wonder how much weight you could shave off with a few passes on a lathe....

Good work on that one. That would make a great corporate gift or elegant carry light.

Kevin


----------



## mike125 (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful light. heavy though ? hmmm, I doubt it's very heavy at all. I dig it, where can I get one ?


----------



## cue003 (Sep 15, 2006)

erinO919 said:


> PM sent




I want a PM also please on how to obtain one...

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 15, 2006)

Tell us all where we can get one...please!


----------



## mchlwise (Sep 15, 2006)

Nitroz said:


> Tell us all where we can get one...please!



Stainless steel JetBeam!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice! While SS is heavier than aluminum, it's not as heavy as normal steel though.
Polished mirror finish medical grade stainless is pretty! (my muffler is this way, ultraflo SS)
I actually like the neon-orange-red tail cap button on the shiney stainless!


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 15, 2006)

Simply gorgeous! I want one!!


----------



## Radio (Sep 15, 2006)

Me Too!!!!


----------



## BigHonu (Sep 15, 2006)

erin0919,

Got one in Titanium? 


DOH just did a search, and you DID have one in Ti.....Got any more?


----------



## sflate (Sep 15, 2006)

I want a 2AA one.


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 15, 2006)

WOAH! makes me feel like buying one... but no lights for me until 2007.


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks all

It is a beautiful light


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 16, 2006)

It is a rigid light, but not 1 Pound  

it's about 170g without battery, not too heavy.  

The weight makes you feel good :laughing:


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 16, 2006)

Holy smokes.... That looks nice!

Let me ask you, are there tritum strips on the sides of the body on the first pic?


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, you can add trit like this:











Trit vials fit perfectly


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 16, 2006)

That is soooooooooooo cool! i always the idea of lights with tritum strips on the sides!


----------



## Concept (Sep 16, 2006)

So no one is talking.

Is it a one off?

Or is there hope!


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 16, 2006)

me want to know too!


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, there is hope


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah .....give it up...why the heck show a light like that and not post a link to get them? What's with sending out individual PM's.....spill the beans !!! LOL!

Obviously there is this website link to the company

And this review of another model here.


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not playing game, this is the only one i've got. The rest are still being produced....

OK, many people PMed me, the link is now here http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1596791#post1596791


----------



## Cuso (Sep 16, 2006)

You better start making this lights... and fast, this guys are like wolves for SS and Ti. Check your PM box regularly, its bound for fullness


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, I posted in other thread and sent PM. To me, this is one of the most beautiful lights I have ever seen on these forums in the last year.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 19, 2006)

erinO919 said:


> Received a beautiful Stainless Steel AA light from a good friend
> 
> http://imageshack.us/
> http://imageshack.us/
> ...


 
Wow, nice. They do look good side by side. http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Alin10123 (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you for the nice word, guys


----------



## Tronic (Sep 28, 2006)

erinO919 said:


> Yes, you can add trit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size are this tritium vials?
Where can I get these? I need 6 piece.


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 30, 2006)

I got those from here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72038&highlight=tritium

Size: 1mm * 12mm


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2006)

I wonder how those would look on the Stainless Steel model? I ordered some of those tritiums which if I don't want to put it permanently on this light, I could use on other lights. 

What glue did you use to attach them to your Fenix?


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 30, 2006)

I use Pattex Super Glue, I think other super glue should be okay.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I just have 3 words after receiving my two beauties yesterday:

*Oh My God !!!!!!!!

*​These lights are even more beautiful in person that I envisioned with your photographs. They are magnificently machined, and flawlessly polished to a mirror finish. I love the orange push button, and the best part is using it with a single AW 14500 Rechargeable Lithium, in terms of the tremendous output for this 1-AA light.

Then to see the 6 stages (50% --> 30%--> 10% --> 100% --> Strobe 10Hz --> SOS) work so perfectly blew me totally away (and the 8 people I showed this to last night).

What a magnificent creation. Please let everyone know who made this how much it is appreciated, and how proud they should be of their work. This is one light I will treasure for the rest of my life....well I have two of them....so two lights I will treasure.

:rock: :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## greenlight (Oct 1, 2006)

That's quite a testemonial.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 3, 2006)

I had a meeting today with two friends I showed this light to last weekend, and the first thing they asked me was where can they get one of these lights. I smiled and said "You can't!" which made its value even sweeter. I just "happened" to have it with me, and took it out for them to admire again. One of them offered me $250 for it, but I refused.


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 3, 2006)

LuxLuthor,

You got good friends with good eyes:rock: 

One of my friends think it's only $12


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 4, 2006)

Your friend is an idiot then.


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 5, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Your friend is an idiot then.



:laughing: :lolsign:


----------



## Perfectionist (Oct 5, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Your friend is an idiot then.




LOL !! More likely his friend has a far more healthy and balanced view on how much to spend on a torch !!


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 5, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> LOL !! More likely his friend has a far more healthy and balanced view on how much to spend on a torch !!



That's why they called us fools :lolsign:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 5, 2006)

Touché !!!!!

I still can't get over how damn bright this single AA cell light is with the Lithium-R 14500 on that full power setting. It gives my SF L2 a serious run for the money with both on high.


----------



## damon (Oct 5, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> Touché !!!!!
> 
> I still can't get over how damn bright this single AA cell light is with the Lithium-R 14500 on that full power setting. It gives my SF L2 a serious run for the money with both on high.



beamshot plz


----------



## PB92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Cost?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 8, 2006)

PB92 said:


> Cost?



[JOKE] I know you can't be arsed to read page one, which gave this link to the now closed GB, so please allow me to expertly copy and paste that cryptically hidden link from the aforementioned page one, so as to save you the emotional trauma of having to actually read a whole two page thread.[/JOKE] 

 _ (I couldn't find the "rolls eyes" icon)_


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 14, 2006)

This has become my favorite light of the 25+ lights I have. So functional, so compact, so beautiful. I just can't get over this little beauty, and how bright it is with that rechargeable Lithium.


----------



## liteboy (Oct 16, 2006)

luxluther, before you get too excited, see this post:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136868


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 16, 2006)

Say what you will, it's still a very visually appealing light.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 16, 2006)

Personally, I think it is disgusting that Emilion is trashing this sale after he knows full well that they were all sold, and it had to be his responsibility that he allowed so many of his "samples" to be sold without his knowledge. What is the point of his thread after the fact? Looking at the many many Jeers about Emilion in that section....I'm not seeing him in a favorable light irrespective of this sale from Erin.

I stand by my comments, and have used each of them a lot (2 full charges) with the protected AW 14500 Li-Ion-R's. Knowing how much I love using these, and people admiring it, I would buy these all over again now.

I just make sure I don't keep them on for long periods to avoid heat buildup.


----------



## havand (Oct 16, 2006)

Did the seller ever say they were a jetbeam product or produced by Emilion?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 16, 2006)

havand said:


> Did the seller ever say they were a jetbeam product or produced by Emilion?


I think this is as close as he got to confirming what everyone else was suggesting:


erinO919 said:


> Well, The IC program is designed all by him, and the light engine is also hand assembled by him alone......


 *(The "him" that was being suggested was Emilion/JetBeam...anyway...it's water over the damn at this point.)

.
*


----------



## havand (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, but my point was that nowhere that i've seen was it ever stated that it was from Emilion or Jetbeam. So, i guess i don't understand why you're so upset that Emilion has publicly stated that it isn't a light that he 'endorses' or will honor a warranty on. It was never sold to you under this pretense. It was sold as a 'hey check out this light i got from somewhere' type of pretense. I personally don't see why what Emilion is saying is so upsetting. He simply said that he never authorized the sale of any samples and that the driver could be unstable and that the warranty won't be honored....on a light you were never promised a warranty on that wasn't sold to you under any pretense of it being 'associated' with Emilion. Yes, it is obviously of his design, but it was never stated as such. 

From what i read, he isn't 'bashing' the light, just warning you that these lights in circulation shouldn't be there because, for ATLEAST this reason, a potentially unstable circuit. I think what he said was responsible. He didn't bash those that bought his seemingly unauthorized lights, he didn't bash the seller (even though that is the person i would be upset with if i got an unstable light or was Emilion and had someone selling things they shouldn't be), he simply made a statement about them to make people aware.

Did i miss something that upset you about the post or the situation? Personally, i think it is a gorgeous light and the light levels sound phenominal. I even thought about buying one for a split second before i decided that 1) I just didn't have the money and 2) partly because of 1, a SS wasn't worth a over $100 premium to me. 

My intent was not to attack you with this post or to put you down, i'm just trying to understand why you're so upset about what has happened? If i missed something that happened that has relevance to the situation, please, let me know.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 16, 2006)

IMHO, the proper way for him to handle this would have been to send a PM or contact Erin, and find out behind the scenes who is selling the "sample" lights he made, without have to make an after-the-fact post here which is worded as a bublic rebuke of Erin having sold "defective" lights, and against those of us who bought them.

Since Erin never clearly stated these to be an Emilion or JetBeam product, there is absolutely no assumption by us buyers of a JetBeam warranty, nor a risk to Emilion that they should now be covered by a warranty..so those comments are irrelevant from the start. 

He surely was bashing this light...branding it as having an unstable circuit, despite the fact that he and JetBeam made them. He didn't say anything useful about what the circuit being unstable actually means, or why not to use a Lithum. 

He didn't even say which type of Lithium AA battery he was talking about. Was it the Battery Station's Li-FeS2 1.5V, or Erin's 3.0V displayed in the GB thread for this light, or my AW 14500 Li-R 3.7V that Emilion was talking about? We don't know, nor do we know what the Lithium warning is even about.

His whole post came accross to me as someone who had their sample "special" products sold out from under his nose, and without his knowledge...which is an internal company problem on his part. 

His comment and failure to maintain control of 25+ "sample" SS JetBeam lights seems to fit with the many Jeers written about his disorganized and poor service operation in general. Posting his thread AFTER he knew these lights were already sold, makes him appear to be more out of touch with his own company, as well as being irrelevant and vindictive after the fact. 

It's not my fault that he cannot control up to 25+ sample models that he himself made. That's my two cents....and I still love this light as much as before.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 24, 2006)

I had a group of friends with me at the beach at Cape Cod this last weekend, and one offered me $200, $250, then $300 for one of these lights. I told him I was thinking about it at $300....but still didn't sell.

He called me today and said $350, so I agreed to sell him one of the two I got. How's that for a deal.....reimbursed me nearly all the cost of both lights.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 11, 2006)

where do you get one? PM please…
edit:whoops, nvm


----------



## Morelite (Nov 11, 2006)

russtang has one for sale in BST here


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 22, 2006)

I just bought and received Russ's...which is my 3rd of these.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 9, 2007)

These little puppies get a lot of use, and despite Emilion's warning, they are all working perfectly. Love em.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it OK to ask Kyle or Kai if he can source these lights for say, $29.99 shipped for us?

I'm only kidding!!

These are so beautiful! Next time somebody starts denigrating quality of Chinese lights, he need to be pointed towards this and the associated group buy thread. The SS and TI picture with glowing digital clock left me speechless.

If I ever manage to acquire this beauty and if my wife finds out, I would be a dead flasholic


----------



## dpled (Jul 11, 2007)

Somebody sell me one :mecry:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone who sees many of my posts knows I am not really an "LED Man" but this is the exception.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 11, 2007)

dpled said:


> Somebody sell me one :mecry:


 
I'll sell you one, Check your PM box


----------

